# Qualitätsverlust beim Aufnehmen von Spotify Songs?



## Thetiga (2. Januar 2018)

*Qualitätsverlust beim Aufnehmen von Spotify Songs?*

Hi,

Wenn ich mit Programmen wie Recordify meine Spotify Playlists (legal) mit 320kbps mitschneide  ist dann dabei noch ein merklicher unterschied zu der Originalen  MP3 zu hören?


----------

